# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso online: Nutrición en el cultivo del banano

## mcycursos

Curso-Nutricion-del-cultivo-del-Banano-1024x1021.jpg *
CURSO ONLINE: NUTRICIÓN EN EL CULTIVO DEL BANANO*  *ESTRATEGIAS PARA UNA MAYOR PRODUCTIVIDAD* *18 de agosto al 30 de setiembre 2021*   *DATOS DEL CURSO*
Profesora: Ing. Isolina Mora (Colombia)  Experta en fisiología vegetal y nutrición en banano
Plataforma educativa: campus de la Escuela Virtual (a través de la web de Bananotecnia)
Día de clases en vivo: los días miércoles por 2 horas
Acceso a clases grabadas: 24 horas en cualquier momento
Programa y horario de clases: revísalo al detalle en el siguiente link:  https://bit.ly/2SwyWxC  *INCLUYE*
Asesoramiento en el tema del curso - Documentos de lectura
Acceso en vivo a las exposiciones - Acceso a todo el material grabado del curso
Generación de red de contactos internacional *La constancia de participación del curso se emite de forma digital*    *INVERSIÓN*
Precio regular =>Perú: S/ 400.00 / Colombia: 400.000 pesos / Ecuador, México y otros Países: USD 150 CONSULTE POR EL BONO DE DESCUENTO Y FORMAS DE PAGO
Tarifa no incluye IGV o IVA, ni gastos de envío de certificado en físico *
INSCRIPCIONES*
1. Llenar la siguiente ficha de inscripción en línea: https://forms.gle/s5ZYsHxq8D4DszPK9
2. Realizar el pago respectivo y enviar el voucher a: consultas@bananotecnia.com  *Link del curso en:*  Curso online: Nutrición en el cultivo del banano  *Plan de estudio y programa del curso:* http://www.bananotecnia.com/wp-conte...anano-2021.pdf  *INFORMES* Celular y Whatsapp: +51983600986 E-mail: consultas@bananotecnia.comTemas similares: Curso online Banano: Auditor calidad preventiva en campo y cosecha Curso online: Manejo Sanitario, Bioseguridad, Fusarium en Banano CURSO ONLINE BANANO: FUNDAMENTOS DE LA FISIOLOGIA PARA LA NUTRICION CURSO ONLINE: AUDITOR EN BANANO DE EXPORTACION - CALIDAD PREVENTIVA Curso Online: Manejo Integrado de Banano Orgánico

----------


## tonyb

Interesante curso, Asesoramiento en el tema del curso, incluso alestar en motorcycle store near me puedo tomarlo

----------

